

Developers - What are your biggest Devops holdups, issues and headaches? - mrjatx

Basically, what are some things that you find yourself doing that are completely unrelated to coding&#x2F;development?<p>I&#x27;m referring things such as;<p>Workflow: setting up your dev environments, documentation, integration, build and issue tracking systems<p>Infrastructure: setting up your repeatable server deployments (Puppet, Chef via EC2&#x2F;RAX, etc). Then managing those servers (maintenance, security, optimization, break-fix)<p>Biz stuff: Marketing, accounting, websites<p>General research: Choosing all of the above- EC2? Rax? Jira? Mantis?<p>I&#x27;m really interested in those of you who work with multiple developers, but even singular developers- I&#x27;d love to heard your greatest hardships that you find wasting your coding time.
======
makerops
How would someone wanting to open up a devops-on-retainer consultancy reach
you guys?

------
lacion
documentation is __related __to development....

~~~
mrjatx
Yeah I wasn't excluding that, I meant configuring the documentation servers,
etc.

